# World Championship 2015 - Official Panel (Leave your questions here)



## Gabriel Dechichi (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi everyone,

My name is Gabriel Dechichi, and I'm happy to announce, as many of the registered competitors have already seen at a official e-mail, that we will have Rubik's Cube Panel, Comic Con style, at the last day of competition (July 19), 12:30 AM.

This event, called the "World Championship Panel - Hobbz", will be a quick Q&A with some of the biggest speedcubing personalities of all time, *and we would like to have most of the questions made by the speedcubing community!* 

So we're making this thread for you guys to post the question you would most like to ask for our guests. You don't need to be attempting to the World Championship to post a question, the Panel will be recorded live so you'll see your question there!

Our guest are:



> - *Feliks Zemdegs* (Rubik's Cube World Champion 2013, 3x3 average WR holder. Widely considered to be the most successfull competitive cuber in history)
> - *Kevin Hays* (World Champion on 5x5, 6x6 and 7x7 cubes. WR in 6x6 single/average, 7x7 average and in solving most Rubik's Cubes underwater)
> - *Robert Yau* (Creator of the Yau Method for 4x4+ cubes, first to create a 100% OLLCP table and UK NR holder for 4x4 single and average)
> - *Ron van Bruchem* (Co-founder and board member of WCA, main organizer for all the major Europen competitions, former WR holder at 2x2, 3x3 and 5x5)
> - *Rafael Cinoto* (Rubik's Cube ambassador in Brazil, having personally taught around 500 kids to solve the Rubik's Cube, owner of the biggest Rubik's Cube Youtube Channel in South America and WCA delegate)



*Suggestions:

- Mind to ask questions for all the guest in your post.
- Feel free to come up with fun/creative questions .*


----------



## hkpnkp (Jun 24, 2015)

Please ask Mr. Ron Van Bruchem whether bigger cubes like 8x8, 9x9 etc will get introduced to wca competitions.


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 24, 2015)

Will Feliks ever release his rice pudding recipe?

What do you think is the most exciting event at the moment? (insert whatever you think defines "excitement" here)


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 24, 2015)

Ron:
Is the WCA board considering adding new events? Skewb being added was very fun and interesting.

Rafael Cinoto:
Any tips or techniques for teaching people how to solve the cube? I might start up a cube club next year at my school. 

Feliks Zemdegs:
Ever going to do feet?


----------



## pdilla (Jun 25, 2015)

Rob: Seeing how successful others have been with your method on the 4x4, do you think that Yau5, Yau6, etc. has the same, albeit relatively untapped, potential for World record shattering times? Why or why not?


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 26, 2015)

*Feliks Zemdegs:* Is cubing a part of your identity now that you've pushed the limits so far and have achieved so much, or is it only one of your many interests?

*Robert Yau:* How do you think top cubic puzzle methods might evolve over the next 10 years?

*Ron van Bruchem:* How do you think the WCA will grow and evolve as the cubing community continues to grow?

*Rafael Cinoto:* Having taught so many people how to solve the Rubik's cube, what method do you find to work best for teaching someone how to solve the cube for the first time?


----------



## nalralz (Jun 26, 2015)

Feliks: Have you ever been made fun of at school for cubing?


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 26, 2015)

Rafael Cinoto: What was your favourite moment from teaching people how to solve the cube?


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 27, 2015)

Ron: What is the most efficient system you've seen for running a competition? (This can include anything outside securing a venue and a delegate, such as staffing selection, venue setup, cube transport, you name it.)


----------



## Gabriel Dechichi (Jun 30, 2015)

We are happy to announce a new confirmed guest for the Panel!

_- *Kevin Hays* (World Champion on 5x5, 6x6 and 7x7 cubes. WR in 6x6 single/average, 7x7 average and in solving most Rubik's Cubes underwater)_

Please leave your questions to Kevin and our other guest as well!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 30, 2015)

Feliks: do you think sub 5 average on 3x3 is possible? I remember a few years back you said you didn't think a 5 second average was possible, look at you now 
Rob Yau: Do you think the UK will ever hold a big competition in the cubing community? like World Championship or European Championship
Kevin Hays: what do you think the limits to 5x5 6x6 & 7x7 are?
Ron Van Bruchem: will 8x8 ever become an official event? 
Rafael Cinoto: being Rubik's cube ambassador in Brazil, do you feel as though the Brazilian cubing community has progressed significantly in the last year?


----------



## georgedodia (Jul 6, 2015)

Feliks: When do you think the limit for 3x3 will be reached (single and average)?
Rob Yau: How did you get the idea for Yau?
Kevin Hays: Do you think there would be more room for improvement in big cube events than events like 3x3, since 3x3 tends to be a more popular event?
Ron Van Bruchem: Could things like relays (2x2-7x7, for example) potentially become official events?


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 7, 2015)

Kevin Hays:
How do you stay at a world class level as the cubing community continues to grow and become more competitive?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 7, 2015)

Kevin Hays:
How many more times do you think you'll quit speedcubing?


----------



## CharlestheCuber (Jul 8, 2015)

*Feliks*: *DOES CUBING GET WOMEN?*


----------



## Berd (Jul 8, 2015)

CharlestheCuber said:


> *Feliks*: *DOES CUBING GET WOMEN?*


Or men, there are plenty of bisexual/gay/straight females on the forums.


----------



## giant2525 (Jul 10, 2015)

Feliks Zemdegs - Do you plan to continue cubing even through your college years?


----------



## molarmanful (Jul 10, 2015)

Feliks: Are you planning on switching to TICT anytime soon? 
Ron: Do you plan on learning full ZB, if you haven't already?
Hays: Will you ever attempt break your cubes solved underwater record?


----------



## Berd (Jul 10, 2015)

Rob Yau: How did you have the determination to practice Yau? Did you always think it was going to be a world class method?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 10, 2015)

To some of you: We only have about 30 minutes. We only have time to answer more serious questions, please do not waste your time in typing up less serious questions, that's why I've deleted some posts.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 10, 2015)

Yau: which Yau is best Yau?


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 10, 2015)

Berd said:


> Or men, there are plenty of bisexual/gay/straight females on the forums.



good job making me laugh! i find it hilarious how cubing is such a sausage fest that gay cubers are even more predominate than female cubers, or atleast that's the impression your post gave me (because teh girls are listed last). 

robert (and anyone else who cares to answer)- how has your opinion shifted over the years when it comes to the number of algs which could practically be used in a speed solving method?
feliks - as cubing is progressing have you felt increased pressure on your top cuber status (all around, not just 3x3x3)? do you remember specific times when you have felt this way? 
rafael - in what ways do you think this years world championship will affect the south american cubing community, both within south america and how it is perceived by the rest of the world?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 10, 2015)

I have a set of questions focused on where they see themselves cubing-wise in the next few years.
Ron: Do you think you'll ever leave the board?
Chris: Do you think your recent marriage has affected or will affect your cubing?
Rafael: You've taught a lot of children to cube. Do you see potential to expand it into a large teaching program all over Sao Paulo or even the whole country?
Robert and Feliks: Do you think you'll branch out and move your focus from competitive cubing into positions of more responsibility? Maybe more organising or an official role within the WCA structure?
Kevin: If you're still planning to retire, do you think you'll still attend competitions to see friends? Any new hobbies planned?

Lastly, a question for all, looking at the past.
What achievement would you like to be remembered by in many years time? It can be a record you set, or any sort of contribution to the community.


----------



## Myachii (Jul 10, 2015)

Feliks Zemdegs - Having dropped the 3x3 World Record single closer and closer to the human limit, do you think that methods more efficient than CFOP will be developed? If not, what do you think is the ultimate limit for 3x3 Global Average using CFOP?

Kevin Hays - As the World Records in other events get closer and closer to 0, do you think that people will be more inspired to practice Big Cubes for more of a challenge?

Robert Yau - Do you think that the Yau method has as much potential on big cubes as it had on 4x4? Also, how different do you think the 4x4 World Records would be today if your method never took off?

Ron van Bruchem - What advice would you give to speedcubers who want to organise their own competitions? Also, what advice would you give to speedcubers who want to become WCA delegates?

Rafael Cinoto - Do you think that as a result of the World Championship the number of speedcubers in South America will drastically increase?


----------



## giant2525 (Jul 11, 2015)

Kevin - Will you be planning to attend any more of the Bay Area Speed Cubing events?


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 11, 2015)

Feliks Zemdegs: Seeing as you won your first competition and broke several OcRs at that competition, do you think your cubing career would have been/felt different had you "started from the bottom" like most cubers?

Kevin Hays: Even after you have technically retired will you compete at (or just visit) competitions once in a while for old times?

Robert Yau: Do you have any other revolutionary ideas for methods that could take over events, similar to what Yau did with 4x4?


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jul 11, 2015)

Feliks: what do you think is the limit for the 3x3 single and average ?

Kevin: What do you think are the limits for 5x5, 6x6 and 7x7 and which method(s) could get that far ?

Ron: will there be cuboids events, bigger brothers of actual event (e.g: 8x8, square-2, [4x4] pyraminx revenge, master skewb, gigaminx, ...) ?

Rob: how did you got the idea for your method and do you think it will become a popular method for 5x5+ ?

Rafael: what is the best approach you ever used to teach someone how to solve 3x3 ?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 11, 2015)

Feliks: If someone came up with a revolutionary development that made Roux or any other method way faster than CFOP, would you change?
Kevin: Who was your inspiration in getting faster at big cubes and what motivated you?
Ron: Do you think you will ever retire from the WCA board and as a delegate?


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 11, 2015)

Kevin and Feliks: (1) What do you do to recover from a mistake during big-cube solving? (2) How do you keep your academic and cubing lives/time separate? Do you stop solving altogther at times during the semester?

Ron Van Bruchem: What do you think is the best way for community members to get involved with the WCA? What can the community do to help make the WCA better?

Rafael Cinoto: I'm very impressed by the vast number of people you have taught cubing to. I myself have taught about 30 people how to solve the cube over many years; however, one of the issues I come across is explaining the cross to beginners. The other steps are easy to explain to beginners since there are algorithms to guide them, but there really aren't many "algorithms" per se for solving the cross. What techniques do you employ to help new students better understand the concept of solving the cross?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 11, 2015)

Rafael: What is the youngest age you've taught and how difficult was it?


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 11, 2015)

Feliks: do you find it uncomfortable being called the best in the world, or is it something you take pride in? Do you consider yourself the best cuber in the world?

Kevin: most cubers find 6x6 a frustrating event because of poor hardware compared to other big cubes. Did it take discipline to practice 6x6 as much as you did even though other big cubes aren't as frustrating as 6x6 in that way, or do you actually prefer 6x6 to 5x5 and 7x7?


----------



## sigalig (Jul 12, 2015)

giant2525 said:


> Feliks Zemdegs - Do you plan to continue cubing even through your college years?



Feliks is in college, and still cubing plenty.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 13, 2015)

giant2525 said:


> Kevin - Will you be planning to attend any more of the Bay Area Speed Cubing events?



If not, who knows, maybe BASC will come to Kevin!


----------

